# EBJD ?s with pictures



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

is it possible for the electric blue colour to wash out?

mine seems to have gone through some kind of color change over time.

colour when i first got him










then the first change when i moved him over to the 150g










and the colour now


















any ideas on what happend?

thanks for any and all input..


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't have enough experience with these to have input for you Adrian, other than the fact that mine have not had as drastic a change in colouration. One of the two I have, the non-dominant one, does have a more faded appearance than the dominant one, but has been that way since the pecking order was established.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

no there is definatley somthing going on.
just before he went all pale in the last 2 pics he was almost black.
i wish i had a pic of when he was almost black to show you.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

I've read that they turn black/fade when they feel stressed.
I just got into EBJD so I know only what I read.


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

Perhaps it's the food you feed it? I know that in shrimps and a few other fish species that if you feed it more algae that it turns more blue/green. For the red/orange colours you can feed your animals with food that has carotene and other red/orange pigmentation. Keep in mind that this will only work for organisms which have the genes to express the orange/red or blue/green colours as you can't make a blue fish turn red by feeding it orange/red foods. I hope that helps.
________
BESTSQUIRT69


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I remember seeing your EBJD almost black when I came over that time, and of course you had a pic on the crashed BCA. As Pat said, it may be the diet? What are you feeding it? Mine get a lot of veggies, NLS and Dainichi, which tend to enhance the blue.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

So if I feed mine Grand sumo red would it turn purple(ish)?
That would be sweet if I got mine to change to purple.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't think it will turn it anything except where it already has red pigmentation, like at the fringe of the dorsal. You might see more red there.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

That makes sense... 
I was thinking about this cause I feed bloodworms too.
I'm just after a deep blue with more red tones, not yellow tones.
If it comes out greenish it's all good tho.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I've been feeding a regular diet of blood worms,black worms,nls grow tetra color bits.
mostly blood worms though.
and he is the dominant fish in the tank now.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd try more veggies in its diet. Mine love shelled peas. I only feed blackworms or bloodworms 2x a week max.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

i'll give that a try thanks Gary..


----------

